# Save data just got corrupted , HELP



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

But the game on its midnight release via the eShop. Been playing every single day, multilple times a day. Started up the game after work (I played it during my lunch hour) to find my save data was corrupted (and no, I did NOT close or power-off the 3DS while saving or loading). 
Please help me :'( I've worked soo hard in my town , got every dreamie & ect... I also unlocked every single public work project


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2013)

You should keep a back-up of data on your PC. I heard it doesn't work for New Leaf, but it's worth a shot next time 
I feel really bad. Let me know if you need any help bringing your town back to life


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 14, 2013)

iMannySpears said:


> But the game on its midnight release via the eShop. Been playing every single day, multilple times a day. Started up the game after work (I played it during my lunch hour) to find my save data was corrupted (and no, I did NOT close or power-off the 3DS while saving or loading).
> Please help me :'( I've worked soo hard in my town , got every dreamie & ect... I also unlocked every single public work project



Whoa that's terrifying. What happened beforehand? Did it take an extraordinary amount of time to save, and then it said that the save file was corrupted?


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You should keep a back-up of data on your PC. I heard it doesn't work for New Leaf, but it's worth a shot next time
> I feel really bad. Let me know if you need any help bringing your town back to life



I did keep a backup  But it doesn't want to work


----------



## Divergent (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know if its possible to recover a corrupted file...


----------



## Touko (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh my! That's horrible! D: I have a physical copy so I can't help much but let me know if you need help with re-building your town if you need to.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> Whoa that's terrifying. What happened beforehand? Did it take an extraordinary amount of time to save, and then it said that the save file was corrupted?



I was doing the system transfer thingy , to put my games onto my new 3ds xl ( I backed everything up onto my pc ) ; so what happen next is that I copy the files from my compute to my sd card , and I opened ACNL , and it says that my save is corrupted .


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the physical copy and a few times it take over 5 minutes to save. It was still saving the moment before I went to Universal Studios, so I closed the 3DS, charged it, and left it at the hotel. When we came back it was done saving .-.

I heard a lot of people had problems with data transfering.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the physical copy and a few times it take over 5 minutes to save. It was still saving the moment before I went to Universal Studios, so I closed the 3DS, charged it, and left it at the hotel. When we came back it was done saving .-.

I heard a lot of people had problems with data transfering.


----------



## Ai-chan (Aug 14, 2013)

The Same Thing Happen To My Game While I Was Doing System Transfer, 
And I Cant Do Anything,
I Have To Restart.

If You Need Help With Your Town Just Tell Me.

Good Luck.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have the physical copy and a few times it take over 5 minutes to save. It was still saving the moment before I went to Universal Studios, so I closed the 3DS, charged it, and left it at the hotel. When we came back it was done saving .-.
> 
> I heard a lot of people had problems with data transfering.
> 
> ...



D: what am I going to do :'( EVERYTHING IS GONE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ai-chan said:


> The Same Thing Happen To My Game While I Was Doing System Transfer,
> And I Cant Do Anything,
> I Have To Restart.
> 
> ...



Should I wait 7 days and system transfer to my oder 3ds ?


----------



## Ai-chan (Aug 14, 2013)

I Think The Best
Is To Leave In The New 3DS.

I Restart My Game 2 Days Later After The Incident
Because I Was Too Sad,
But Now I Have 1 Month
With My New Game,
And Is Good.

Good Luck.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

Ai-chan said:


> I Think The Best
> Is To Leave In The New 3DS.
> 
> I Restart My Game 2 Days Later After The Incident
> ...



I'll just wait 7 days  For know i'm just going to get everyone's dreamie


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

The backup doesn't work. If it detects a different save (including a previous one) it will tell you you can't restore and that you need to start clean.

The only way to get around this is to make a backup everytime you're done playing.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

Arietta said:


> The backup doesn't work. If it detects a different save (including a previous one) it will tell you you can't restore and that you need to start clean.
> 
> The only way to get around this is to make a backup everytime you're doing playing.



 I'm going to complain to Nintendo , now .


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

iMannySpears said:


> I'm going to complain to Nintendo , now .



Seriously, out of all the games you'd want to backup, ACNL is probably the most important one and one of the few, if not the only one, that doesn't support it.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Seriously, out of all the games you'd want to backup, ACNL is probably the most important one and one of the few, if not the only one, that doesn't support it.



I contacted them and they said they were sorry and there's nothing the y can do -.- I want to kill them  like do they understand how much effort I put in the game ;,(


----------



## Mint (Aug 14, 2013)

Back-ups on the PC do work for New Leaf. Mine has saved me before in the past when my game corrupted; however, a backup must be done after every.single.time.you.play. As soon as you start the game again, the backed up data is no longer good.

I've lost two towns, nearly three, to save data corruptions. It sucks, but all you can do is start over.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 14, 2013)

Tbh im not that frustrated anymore Im going to get people s dreamies  thread on retail


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you back it up?


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 14, 2013)

Mint said:


> Back-ups on the PC do work for New Leaf. Mine has saved me before in the past when my game corrupted; however, a backup must be done after every.single.time.you.play. As soon as you start the game again, the backed up data is no longer good.
> 
> I've lost two towns, nearly three, to save data corruptions. It sucks, but all you can do is start over.



Christ, are save data corruptions usually this frequent? The game has been out in the NA for around 2 months. A save data corruption *monthly* is absolutely ridiculous, practically in the vein of releasing an unfinished game. But this is the first time I've heard of it.

Is backing up just copying everything in your SD card onto your computer after you play? I only have the cartridge version, but I assume it's the same.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the cartridge and had no corruptions..


----------



## Mint (Aug 14, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> Christ, are save data corruptions usually this frequent? The game has been out in the NA for around 2 months. A save data corruption *monthly* is absolutely ridiculous, practically in the vein of releasing an unfinished game. But this is the first time I've heard of it.
> 
> Is backing up just copying everything in your SD card onto your computer after you play? I only have the cartridge version, but I assume it's the same.


I had two of my towns corrupt in December and then it happened again in June (saved that one with the data), but those were Japanese towns and two corrupted before the patch was out. :c




ZanessaGaily said:


> I have the cartridge and had no corruptions..




Cartridges can corrupt too, but it doesn't seem to happen as often.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66692072


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 14, 2013)

Mint said:


> I had two of my towns corrupt in December and then it happened again in June (saved that one with the data), but those were Japanese towns and two corrupted before the patch was out. :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brrr these horror stories. *shivers* I have 3 different Animal Crossing towns in my 3dsXL because I share it with my friends. The idea of 3 different save datas all waiting to explode in corruption now terrifies me.


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 14, 2013)

kiwi34fruit said:


> Brrr these horror stories. *shivers* I have 3 different Animal Crossing towns in my 3dsXL because I share it with my friends. The idea of 3 different save datas all waiting to explode in corruption now terrifies me.



Are you using 3 different physical versions? Or 3 SD cards...? D:


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you back it up? I don't want it to happen to me..


----------



## Mint (Aug 14, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> How do you back it up? I don't want it to happen to me..



I'm not sure if the physical ones can be backed up since they save to the cartridge. :c If there is a way to back them up, I don't know it.

The digital copies are easy to backup since they're saved to the SD card.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Aug 14, 2013)

peachsoda said:


> Are you using 3 different physical versions? Or 3 SD cards...? D:



Oh definitely 3 game cartridges. I assumed Nintendo would auto-brick your town if you try to use a different SD card out of DRM crap.

Honestly, my friends and I just grab the 3dsXL and then pop in the closest cartridge in the room to see if it's our town. If it's not, we look for our own cartridge (that's somewhere around).


----------



## xStarry6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Whoah this terrifys me,especially because I have the virtual copy on animal crossing e.e


----------



## Beanie (Aug 14, 2013)

I always thought the Nintendo eShop was kind of bad. But hearing what happened made me kinda shocked and upset. I don't even know how i'd handle it; let alone you who probably spent a long time alone unlocking the PWPs alone. Like what's going to happen? Am I going to wake up and find that my 300+ hours of game play on AC:NL since it came out can just go poof.


----------



## Ziggle5 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow thats terrible I'm sorry


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 15, 2013)

:,( Thanks !! :3 on retail im giving away ur dreamies  *manny's dreamies*


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 15, 2013)

Mint said:


> I'm not sure if the physical ones can be backed up since they save to the cartridge. :c If there is a way to back them up, I don't know it.
> 
> The digital copies are easy to backup since they're saved to the SD card.



Wow seriously? Ugh. Now I have to constantly be scared.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never had a single game corrupt throughout my years of Nintendo. Guess I'm just lucky. "^-^

But now I'm kinda nervous since I left Animal Crossing on with my 3DS closed last night... DX


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 15, 2013)

I?m glad I got the hard copy, I was planning on getting the downloaded version but we was in GameStop so I bough it there instead.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

I have the downloaded version. I have a cartridge in the mail that I ordered 2 days ago, though.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 15, 2013)

Still no solution :,(


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

If you buy the downloaded version, you can convert your data? That'll make corrupts more common, but at least you can back it up.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 15, 2013)

Im mad at Nintendo ACNL is one of the games that need a save backup thing -.-


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 15, 2013)

Well if there is nothing we can do about it than there is nothing we can do about it, unfortunately. If you need and items, fruits, or bells, feel free to ask me. I can help you get some stuff.


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 15, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Well if there is nothing we can do about it than there is nothing we can do about it, unfortunately. If you need and items, fruits, or bells, feel free to ask me. I can help you get some stuff.



Thanks


----------



## iMannySpears (Aug 16, 2013)

Tomorrow I'll buy the cartridge version of the game  since its more safe , thanks everyone


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

iMannySpears said:


> Tomorrow I'll buy the cartridge version of the game  since its more safe , thanks everyone



If you want fruit just PM me, I have them all 
Except for the red ones from the island because they look hideous D:


----------

